# Scotland Meet 25th March



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Well we finally got a date and locations for a little get together so now its just a case of getting a list of names.

Meet Details

When -

Sunday 25th of March 2007 (get there for just before lunch time (12))

Where -

Perthshire Visitor Centre Ltd
Bankfoot 
Perth 
PH1 4EB

Look here for more details - http://www.macbeth.co.uk/home.cfm

So just like every other meet thread just add your name to the list.

Oh and put your real name next to your username just so we can put names to faces.

1 - S-X-I (Frazer)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

1: S-X-I (Frazer)
2: Dave KG (Dave)


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

1: S-X-I (Frazer)
2: Dave KG (Dave)
3: TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

TUBS said:


> 1: S-X-I (Frazer)
> 2: Dave KG (Dave)
> 3: TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !


^^ No probs mate, drop me a PM.  :thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

1: S-X-I (Frazer)
2: Dave KG (Dave)
3: TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4: Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

: S-X-I (Frazer)
2: Dave KG (Dave)
3: TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4: Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)
5. Renmure (Jim)


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> ^^ No probs mate, drop me a PM.  :thumb:


cheers Dave !! :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

1. S-X-I (Frazer)
2. Dave KG (Dave)
3. TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4. Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)
5. Renmure (Jim)
6. blr123 (Bryan)


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Any airports close by?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Exotica said:


> Any airports close by?


Dundee or Edinburgh Anthony........Dundee is closer (20miles) but Edinburgh (40miles) is cheaper :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Dundee or Edinburgh Anthony........Dundee is closer (20miles) but Edinburgh (40miles) is cheaper :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


Am thinking about this one


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Exotica said:


> Am thinking about this one


Yeah go on Anthony make a weekend of it..........oh and we'll find a bed for you :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

1. S-X-I (Frazer)
2. Dave KG (Dave)
3. TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4. Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)
5. Renmure (Jim)
6. blr123 (Bryan) 


Anybody else?


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Yep, count me in... Orange Peel (Neil)


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

1. S-X-I (Frazer)
2. Dave KG (Dave)
3. TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4. Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)
5. Renmure (Jim)
6. blr123 (Bryan) 
7. Orange Peel (Neil)

Just copy and paste the list and add your username and real name.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

1. S-X-I (Frazer)
2. Dave KG (Dave)
3. TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4. Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)
5. Renmure (Jim)
6. blr123 (Bryan) 
7. Orange Peel (Neil)
8. Grizzle (Graham)


----------



## PaulV (Feb 19, 2007)

1. S-X-I (Frazer)
2. Dave KG (Dave)
3. TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4. Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)
5. Renmure (Jim)
6. blr123 (Bryan) 
7. Orange Peel (Neil)
8. Grizzle (Graham)
9. PaulV (Paul)


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

1. S-X-I (Frazer)
2. Dave KG (Dave)
3. TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4. Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)
5. Renmure (Jim)
6. blr123 (Bryan)
7. Orange Peel (Neil)
8. Grizzle (Graham)
9. PaulV (Paul)
10. Lou_m (Lewis)


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Count me in guys, first meet i've been to!!

1. S-X-I (Frazer)
2. Dave KG (Dave)
3. TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4. Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)
5. Renmure (Jim)
6. blr123 (Bryan)
7. Orange Peel (Neil)
8. Grizzle (Graham)
9. PaulV (Paul)
10. Lou_m (Lewis)
11. Vpricey (Paul)


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Argh!! Back on own shifts then and working that day


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

1. S-X-I (Frazer)
2. Dave KG (Dave)
3. TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4. Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)
5. Renmure (Jim)
6. blr123 (Bryan)
7. Orange Peel (Neil)
8. Grizzle (Graham)
9. PaulV (Paul)
10. Lou_m (Lewis)
11. Vpricey (Paul)
12. Pologti (kenny -depend on work }


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

1. S-X-I (Frazer)
2. Dave KG (Dave)
3. TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4. Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)
5. Renmure (Jim)
6. blr123 (Bryan)
7. Orange Peel (Neil)
8. Grizzle (Graham)
9. PaulV (Paul)
10. Lou_m (Lewis)
11. Vpricey (Paul)
12. Pologti (kenny -depend on work }
13. stevie211 (stevie)


----------



## bigvw (Mar 19, 2006)

1. S-X-I (Frazer)
2. Dave KG (Dave)
3. TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4. Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)
5. Renmure (Jim)
6. blr123 (Bryan)
7. Orange Peel (Neil)
8. Grizzle (Graham)
9. PaulV (Paul)
10. Lou_m (Lewis)
11. Vpricey (Paul)
12. Pologti (kenny -depend on work }
13. stevie211 (stevie)
14. Bigvw (Paul)


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

pete330 said:


> Argh!! Back on own shifts then and working that day


Ah bugger, I was hoping there'd be at least one person i knew there!!lol. 
Anyway catch u next meet Pete!!


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

1. S-X-I (Frazer)
2. Dave KG (Dave)
3. TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4. Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)
5. Renmure (Jim)
6. blr123 (Bryan)
7. Orange Peel (Neil)
8. Grizzle (Graham)
9. PaulV (Paul)
10. Lou_m (Lewis)
11. Vpricey (Paul)
12. Pologti (kenny -depend on work }
13. stevie211 (stevie)
14. Bigvw (Paul)
15. BM-Stu (Stu)


----------



## Swifty (Oct 1, 2006)

1. S-X-I (Frazer)
2. Dave KG (Dave)
3. TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4. Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)
5. Renmure (Jim)
6. blr123 (Bryan)
7. Orange Peel (Neil)
8. Grizzle (Graham)
9. PaulV (Paul)
10. Lou_m (Lewis)
11. Vpricey (Paul)
12. Pologti (kenny -depend on work }
13. stevie211 (stevie)
14. Bigvw (Paul)
15. BM-Stu (Stu)
16. IainR33 (Iain)
17. Swifty (Craig)


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Bump!

Anyone else interested?


----------



## ericd (Aug 20, 2006)

1. S-X-I (Frazer)
2. Dave KG (Dave)
3. TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4. Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)
5. Renmure (Jim)
6. blr123 (Bryan)
7. Orange Peel (Neil)
8. Grizzle (Graham)
9. PaulV (Paul)
10. Lou_m (Lewis)
11. Vpricey (Paul)
12. Pologti (kenny -depend on work }
13. stevie211 (stevie)
14. Bigvw (Paul)
15. BM-Stu (Stu)
16. IainR33 (Iain)
17. Swifty (Craig)
18. ericd (eric)


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Hey guys sorry gonna have to count me out i'm afraid. My uncle's mate ast me to polish his Van this weekend!!:lol: So I'm gonna be at it all sunday!! I'll be at the next one tho deffo!!:thumb:  

1. S-X-I (Frazer)
2. Dave KG (Dave)
3. TUBS (Marty) might need a lift from someone local, cough, cough !
4. Gerry Connelly ( this is my real name!!)
5. Renmure (Jim)
6. blr123 (Bryan)
7. Orange Peel (Neil)
8. Grizzle (Graham)
9. PaulV (Paul)
10. Lou_m (Lewis)
11. Pologti (kenny -depend on work }
12. stevie211 (stevie)
13. Bigvw (Paul)
14. BM-Stu (Stu)
15. IainR33 (Iain)
16. Swifty (Craig)
17. ericd (eric)


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi guys i am pretty new to the site and am thinking of coming along on Sunday but i really won't know if i can make it until late sat night due to work commitments so i am a maybee for now. My name is Jamie i drive a new Seat leon FR TFSI in black magic just incase i turn up on sunday don't want to turn up and look like a lemon not knowing anyone.

Hope to see you all sunday

Jamie.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

nighty said:


> Hi guys i am pretty new to the site and am thinking of coming along on Sunday but i really won't know if i can make it until late sat night due to work commitments so i am a maybee for now. My name is Jamie i drive a new Seat leon FR TFSI in black magic just incase i turn up on sunday don't want to turn up and look like a lemon not knowing anyone.
> 
> Hope to see you all sunday
> 
> Jamie.


You would be more than welcome to come along, everyone is welcome.

Hope to see you on sunday.


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Any traders going? Just so i know whether to bring cash for goodies or not.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Lou_m said:


> Any traders going? Just so i know whether to bring cash for goodies or not.


I've spoke to David G from Car wash 'n' Wax and he should let us know by tomorow if he can make it or not.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> I've spoke to David G from Car wash 'n' Wax and he should let us know by tomorow if he can make it or not.


Thats it! Great! Just what i needed, another way to blow my cash... Hmmm some 50:50 and.. NO! Stop!

** slips off to check internet banking... Oh hello Mr Royal Bank...**


----------



## PaulV (Feb 19, 2007)

Remember the clocks go forward on Saturday night! Don't want anybody accidentally turning up on time


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

I almost turned up 1 day early, thought it was today, Dooh

:wall:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

oh lol a day early lou your keen lol


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Been holding off on this due to the mountain of work I've got to get through at the moment... I'm afraid I've got too much on to come to this one, partly because our new unit should be opening in around 4-6 weeks time, and I'm up to my neck sorting this and other matters out. Also, next weekend we have the works to do on a 360, so I need to spend some time with the kids today and tomorrow. Have fun all!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Would love to have came and met you all, but unfortunately as it turns out, I'm just not gonna make it. Boo hoo! Have to plumb in a washing machine for my sick uncle. Ah well, maybe next time. Enjoy.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Decided that I will not bother with too much sleep after the nightshift and will scoot along.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Scotsbil said:


> Decided that I will not bother with too much sleep after the nightshift and will scoot along.


Dear oh dear is that advisable sir! :lol:


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Dear oh dear is that advisable sir! :lol:


Not really but whats the worst that could happen?


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Be good to see you there, just take care, lots of traffic cops about:wave:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to tomorow, it should be a good day!


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Any news on traders?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Unfortunately David G from Car Wash n Wax and Rich and Clark from Polished Bliss will be unable to make it, so your moneys safe for now lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mind clocks go forward


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> mind clocks go forward


Yes still wide awake at 06.00hrs as I type this.


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Have a good one, hacked off stuck at work.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Scotsbil said:


> Yes still wide awake at 06.00hrs as I type this.


are you still awake :lol:


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Not going to make it im affraid... Had quite a bad "Hypo" during the night, it's best not to drive. Still the possibility that i may force a friend into driving me up... if not have a good one.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ahh bad news, have a mars bar lol. j/k. Get well soon mate.


----------



## Stepho (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi guys, couldn't make Perth but was wondering if there was any Photo's of the event?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

All the photo's and write ups can be found here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=26169


----------



## Iain (Jul 7, 2006)

This sounded like a great event, definitely want to make the next one. Are their any plans to make this more regular?


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

There's a meet at Knockhill on the 22nd


----------

